# Risks In Breeding Does?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi, I have been breeding mice for a while and I have never had any problems doing it... But I've heard of
bad things happening, and I want to know some things you have had happen. I'm asking this
because I'm working on a contract and I think I'll list some of the breeding risks. because I will be borrowing
some does, and I just feel it's fair they know what can happen to the mice, including death and or
veteranairy care... Well not even sure I will borrow the doe yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Why are you borrowing mice and what contract?

Borrowing mice and moving them to and from different environments for the purpose of breeding is asking for trouble. Why don't you just breed your own mice?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

our experience on this forum with people that engage in swapping mice under contract is that it brings nothing but bad feeling and fall outs.The only advice I'd give is don't do it.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Your better off outright buying the does you want to breed.

swapping around too much can cause too much stress to the mice.

problems that can occur are; babies eaten by mums, still born babies, mother fails to give birth and dies, mother fails to lactate, mother gives birth to some has a problem and keels over leaving you with newborn bubs to foster, mothers kept together may fight and cause wounds, when paired with the male they may fight and wound (though a big sized buck will reduce this). 
-this can happen in any breeding though.

Mice can also develop Respiratory infections and other sicknesses for no reason, there's a risk of the new mice bringing in a horrible illness to your mice of visa versa.

There is probably more but gives you an idea.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

tikmio said:


> i'm required to list some of the breeding risks because I will be borrowing and using some does


Borrowing does to breed is just plain weird. I can imagine borrowing a buck, but for someone let their doe go off for breeding when it's a pet animal is asking for trouble. Try looking in the links on this site for some places to read up about breeding. Since you've already bred though, surely you know the risks? :?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, sorry guys, I am now quitting the contract.


----------

